# Tiny eggs



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

One of my 5 month old Brahmas just started laying. Laying like crazy but the eggs are tiny. I have not seen this before with other chickens. Is this normal? Or will her eggs always be tiny? The others have not started laying so I have nothing to compare them too except my old hens eggs.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It is normal .... When a chicken starts or stops for the year.


----------



## TinaTwilight (Oct 9, 2013)

Haven't used it -....I know the manufacturer is good for their cabinet incubators, so perhaps this will translate well with small tabletop (3 chicken eggs)....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Huh?


----------

